# Appropriate codes for limited echo 93308



## ixi8427 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to coding cardiac procedures. My question is in regards to coding for LIMITED ECHO exam 93308...Do we automatically bill 93321?

We had been using 93308 for Limited Echo and were wondering if we should also be using add on codes?

When is it appropriate to use 93321?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jun 4, 2013)

You only bill the 93321 and 93325 if the report states that the doppler and color flow were done.


----------

